# Encounter~



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno and the neighbors and their pups had an encounter today.

I was getting out my keys(Bruno and I had just returned home from the pet store) when they pulled open their door and came out with the dogs(in there hands) I didn't know they had 3 puppies.

They freaked at first and stepped back. But I stated matter of factly.

"It's ok! Bruno's friendly,he's just a bit jumpy." they were actually cool about it. They just said. "Oh! Ok." And walked on by. Bruno was jumpy when he first saw them cause, 1: he's still being trained to not do that. 2. he likes people and 3. he wanted to see what they were holding.
I gave him a firm leave it,and he sat down,so they could walk by.

I wasn't really aware how effected I would be by that. My hands were shaking pretty bad after I got inside,but Bruno proved yet again,what a good dog he is,even when I'm nervous~(The incident with MoMo is still fresh in my mind,i think that's why my hands shook,but I think I'll be better now,this was just my 1st encounter with them after the accident,with dogs involved.)

I'm so glad. I just plan on keeping him away from their door as far as possible,cause he's been very interested in it now,cause the pups and mom dog sniff at him from under it.

I just don't want another accident. I trust Bruno more then I ever trusted Momo.... But still..Never trust them NOT to fight ya know!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like your lining yourself up for another incident...your dog should be crated when you are opening the door...since you have already proven you have trouble controling them...yeah i trust my dogs to but i'm not going to set them up for failure...good luck to you...i have read several of your posts and i ask myself if you are ready to own this breed...i hope so...best of luck to you and your dog...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

just the fact that you were "scared crapless"...makes me worry about your handling of bruno...you should always be secure and in charge...good luck


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

oh how i hate the adrenaline factor!!
i have had dogs charge at Boomer and while i try to keep calm at the time it is once we get half a block away that i have jello legs and shakey hands. thats about the time Boomer looks at me like i'm an idiot and i stop for a minute to give him pets and get myself back together. 

well lets hope now that your neighbors know you have a dog they wont blast out of thier door without looking first. and hate to say it but our dogs tend to be pretty smart, so he will probably keep checking back on thier door until they walk out with something totally un-exciting.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was already outside with Bruno. We had just gotten home with him from the store.(Sorry should have been more clear on that)
he couldn't have been crated,cause we hadn't even gotten inside yet.
but he was leashed.

I was only scared,cause I didn't know if their Mom dog was gonna rush out. The incident is still fresh in my mind,but I;ll over come it.
Just this situation proved to me,that I have better control over Bruno,where with Momo, I really had none.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hey chica, you know i love you right? but i think i have to agree on this one, owning a pit is a big responsiblity and i'm not sure if your ready, please consider this before you bring another one into your home, if you have questions about what it truely mean to be a foster mama or just haveing the whole multi dog home, feel free to pm me or better yet one of the mods like performance kennels or Indigo Bully Connection or american_pit13 just someone.
anyway like i said i'm not trying to step on your toes it just.... well i'm concerned about you darlin. Things can go so bad so fast and well, i dunno do me a favor and check with PK to see if she knows any bullie knowlegable trainers that you could possibly sign up with and talk face to face with and continue training with your boy before starting a pack.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well at this point in time, I'm not ready to get another dog. I've decided that myself.

How could I have handled the situation differently? I thought I handled it pretty well. But I guess not. What could have been done differently? I mean, I don't have more then like a foot of space between my door and his,so encounters like this will most likely be frequent.

What should I do with Bruno if we're just getting home,and I'm getting out my keys to open the door,or opening the door.
He wont be kenneled then,cause well...I can't really drag that thing with me,and it would be hard to drag him and the kennel down the hall if he's in it. LOL~


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

it’s not that you didn't give the right command or where in the wrong place. it’s the fact that you DID have a little bit of a panic attack, when you have the responsibility of owning this powerful of a breed you truly need to KNOW you can handle any situation that arises, that is why I suggested the more training with a bullie experianced trainer to have you more confident that you have absolute control over your pup so that for your sake there won't be another.... accident


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah yes. I have been talking with performanceknls about my lack of confidence. I'm working on it.

This was my first real face to face encounter with them after the incident,I wasn't worried about Bruno really,I was more worried about what they would do when they saw me. :/
But now that I know they'll be cool and civilized( I don't like confrontation,I'm a Pretty PA person),I don't think I'll have any future problems.
But that wont make me slack,I still wont let my guard down. I'm being extra careful now about when I open my door. Bruno is leashed when I open the door to let someone in or out,or if the door is going to be open longer then 2 min,I kennel him in the kitchen,so I can still see him.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good to hear, and i think bruno will love being a single dog with all of your attention . and remember if your on gaurd and tense dogs can feel that to, its all about the confidance of knowing you can handle the any situation.... and well being ABLE to handle any situation lol

well good luck keep us updated with all the training and improvment you will hopefully be making with our boy


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, when I mean guard,I mean,just being alert to everything around me,so I can avoid bad situations.
But yes,I do get those moments where I'm like. EEP!

I've been trying to avoid them,I am very good about taking Bruno in and out of places. This was just something I couldn't avoid.

I need to Man up(Woman up) and stop being so shy and PA.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Bruno and the neighbors pups had an encounter today.
> 
> I was getting out my keys(Bruno and I had just returned home from the pet store) when they pulled open their door and came out with the dogs(in there hands) I didn't know they had 3 puppies.
> 
> ...


This post is it for me!! I'm going to be polite and direct and this will also be my only post in this thread. YOU SHOULD NOT OWN A PIT BULL! You appear to have nothing but good intentions for our breed, but after reading your posts I'm not sure. I've come to one conclusion and that is you should not own a Pit Bull. *You are a HUGE liability to our breed!* I'm not trying to be a jerk you are just not a person that should own a Pit Bull or a Bully style breed. There are a ton of dogs that need rescuing and there are just as many different breeds to chose from. Please chose another Breed to champion!! Just to let you know how strongly I feel about this I actually agree with Lone Star! I just think your enthusiasm may be better suited to another breed. . I hope not but, with all your posts I think you're actually from one of those fanatical animal rights groups and you're just messing with this forum.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

If you are that worried, protect yourself and your dog and get a muzzle, then muzzle him before entering or exiting your apt complex.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

But I already own one. I really am trying to better myself, I'm working very hard on training myself as I am Bruno.
I also didn't want the mom dog to come out,but they have a baby gate to block her from exiting when she's not allowed,so I have no worries about that now.
I'm sorry you feel that I shouldn't own this breed,but I am going to continue to work with Bruno and myself,so that I can prove you wrong. I'm positive I can better myself along with my dog.
it's all the confidence,and I'm working on it with help.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I should also note,that the hand shaking happened after I had gotten inside with Bruno.
I should have posted that to begin with. I was calm and collected when i encountered them.
it was after getting inside that I tuned a bit to jello from the adrenalin.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> But I already own one. I really am trying to better myself, I'm working very hard on training myself as I am Bruno.
> I also didn't want the mom dog to come out,but they have a baby gate to block her from exiting when she's not allowed,so I have no worries about that now.
> I'm sorry you feel that I shouldn't own this breed,but I am going to continue to work with Bruno and myself,so that I can prove you wrong. I'm positive I can better myself along with my dog.
> it's all the confidence,and I'm working on it with help.


 I sure as hell hope you prove me wrong and I sincerely mean that!!!!!!! At the same time you better not help with me losing a breed that I've owned for the last 30 years!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I promise I will NOT let you down. I know what i need to work on,and i have been talking with people on here about how to restore my confidence.
Owning MoMo,made me so worried and paranoid about dogs meeting other dogs/kids,that I lost site of my ability to control the situation properly.
Now that she's no longer in the picture,I have 100% focus on Bruno,and learning his tolerance levels,and personality.(he is 100% ok with all kinds of people,and most dogs(atm with the dogs, I know this can change))
I am going to seek help in anyway that I can,to help me regain the confidence I need to ensure Bruno has a safe and happy life.

I pledged it to him,and myself,that we will be working on this together EVERYDAY! I will not fail him, or this breed,I plan on it, failure is not an option.

All in all, I know this has NOTHING to do with Bruno,he's a great dog, It's all 100% me,and my lack of confidence.
I know this,have accepted it,and will be working on it from this day forward.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you're fine as far as this situation is concerned.There was nothing else you could do,as you were unlocking your door while these people were coming out of their apartment.
But as far as other circumstances go,just continue to be more aware.
Is there any way you can contact the apt manager about these people continuously walking their dogs without a leash?Puppies or not,they need to be on leashes.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have spoken Several times with her. She's tried very hard to talk to EVERYONE about this issue.( I think we need signs of some kind)

It's not just these people, it's about 3-4 other people in this complex.

The worst one, is the lady with the medium sized black dog,who was raised with pits. It's out of control(like momo was) only it's "friendly"( Not taking chances) but they let it roam around with NO leash.
It's run right up into Bruno's face several times,and each time Bruno growled,but that was it.
I keep telling them,I don't care that their dog likes my dog. MY DOG DOESN'T LIKE THEIR DOG!

yet they don't seem to grasp this concept.

Another issue is the loose Chow chow. We don't think it belongs to anyone in the complex,but it comes and goes,and I don't want that thing coming near me or Bruno. It's not friendly from what I can tell.

But as for my neighbors. After the incident, I've seen them walking the pups ON leashes,they also came out with them In their arm.

I think both of us are being more careful and responsible. It just took that horrible accident for us to realize we were being irresponsible as dog owners.

I can't speak for them,but I know I'm taking EVERY step to improve myself and my dog.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I sure as hell hope you prove me wrong and I sincerely mean that!!!!!!! At the same time you better not help with me losing a breed that I've owned for the last 30 years!!!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

lol...i didn't quite understand the reference to me in your previous post...sounds like you went out on a limb to agree with me...but either way...lol...i still love these 2 posts from u in this thread...keep up the good work...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> lol...i didn't quite understand the reference to me in your previous post...sounds like you went out on a limb to agree with me...but either way...lol...i still love these 2 posts from u in this thread...keep up the good work...


It seems to me that she's really trying.And that's what I care about.I'll help someone all day long if they are truely trying to improve.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I am also not from ANY animal right group. I have a VERY strong hatred towards most of them...PETA in general.
Most of those posts were taken from FB things people send me.

I'll stop posting them. I just thought people might want to help other dogs in the area if they could. I've deleted the majority of those FB groups,cause they were trying to adopt out HA dogs.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> It seems to me that she's really trying.And that's what I care about.I'll help someone all day long if they are truely trying to improve.


Thanks. That means a lot. If I didn't give a Sh%^$^t I wouldn't still be here making an @$$ out of myself.

I really do love my dog,and this breed. I just really have a lot to work on.

But Bruno's been in a Bully training class,he took 4 weeks of it! I know that;s not enough,and that he needs more,I just need to set that up,and find the right trainer within my budget.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Stay bold. It's for the dog's own good. All pit bulls need a really tough boss. That's not the last time something like that will happen. Trust me.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Although I can see you are really trying and I can appreciate that I have to wonder... You have been spending A LOT of time just... what is the word... IDK floating on the web here doing a lot of TALKING about doing something to correct this situation... My ? is are you physically doing something about this or just talking... I am not trying to sound mean but I would be spending a lot more time with my dog reinforcing training and continuing training in this situation then here talking about the same situation over and over again...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok guys back off a bit seriously. I understand everyones frustrations with her to an extent, but we are here to teach, help those that need it. Some may need it more then others and if you don't have the patience to do that then do not respond. And if your going to read her posts read them clearly, she was coming HOME which means why would the dog be in a crate if she's entering her building or apt. We all encounter those types of situations. Being a little nervous happens so what I've owned them for 22 years and have encounter many a situation that make me a little iffy. She was just in a situation that turned horrific that takes time to get over. I'm also sure you read where she is talking with Lisa, who better to give her advice and help in over coming her nervousness and building up confidence as well as leading her in the right direction to better improve her ownership. I for one am more encouraged by the fact she is still here and willing to ask questions, even puts herself out there by telling us things others would hide so's not to be judged, but instead she takes the insults and ridicule. 
Lets let go of that last thread she has accepted her mistake, and be more helpful with IDEAs of how she can better improve herself as a bully breed owner ...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Okay you guys, I think at this point Xhaixo(sp?) is in a pickle on this site. She's darned if she does and darned if she doesn't. This whole situation, not only in real life for her, but coming here has really made her paranoid. I think if I was in her shoes I'd be freakin' out too when the neighbors door opens knowing the track record we have together! What would have you prefered to read in this thread? 

If there is any way possible, I would suggest looking into renting a little mobile home with a yard (I know if a real house was feasable you'd be there over an Apt, so the next closest thing for you and your dog would be a mobile home). Bruno would appreciate the space to run, and you could have the option to keep pesty neighbor animals out with a fence.

In the mean time... I think you need to come to an agreement with the neighbors that both units will not let animals unrestrained out in the common areas... it's only common curtesy. Don't let Bruno go sniff their door any longer.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Shana get out my head! But glad to see I'm not the only one that took these posts the way I did ...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I actually am training Bruno to walk on the other side of me now,the side where our door is,and opposite of the neighbors door.

I took him to the Farmers market today,he did very well,even got him to walk by other dogs with not so much as a glance.

However at Pet smart. There was a Husky that really wanted to see him,and Bruno became barky,so I took him home.

The Husky was with two kids and their mom,the kids really wanted to pet Bruno,and they got to for a while,but I think the Husky became jealous.

So I took him away from the situation. All and all, I think he did VERY well today.

Going to take him back tomorrow and try again.

I actually also met a girl who has a pit in my area, that would like to have Bruno and him meet,but only for walks,no off leash play.

So we're going to try and get together,to walk out dogs,see if they get along.

They both need the dog social skills.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Although I can see you are really trying and I can appreciate that I have to wonder... You have been spending A LOT of time just... what is the word... IDK floating on the web here doing a lot of TALKING about doing something to correct this situation... My ? is are you physically doing something about this or just talking... I am not trying to sound mean but I would be spending a lot more time with my dog reinforcing training and continuing training in this situation then here talking about the same situation over and over again...


I do spend quite a bit of time with Bruno. I do admit, I need less computer time,and more Bruno time.

But I get a good 1-2 hours a day right now,with training him,and taking him out.

I do more so on the weekends,cause there's more time to go places. I don't have a car,so I'm pretty limited on where I can go.

Also, I have been looking into renting a house. There was one not to far from here that we almost got,but it was a bit small.
I like the area I'm in right now,cause It's close to work,so when my lease is up,I do want to find a house close to here.

Even if I could find another apt, where the rooms weren't so close together. I dunno if you;ve ever seen the show F.R.I.E.N.D.S. but that's out APT. situation. One across from the other,devided by a short hallway.

So it makes things difficult at times.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I wouldn't take him to Pet Smart anymore. It's another breeding ground for bad incidents.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, really? He's usually pretty good in pet stores. I need a place to take him where he can be close,but not to close to other dogs,so I can teach him how to ignore them,and keep on walking.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just my input here, Katie.. but for future reference, until you get the chance to talk to the neighbor and ya'll communicate a little better on when either of you is in the common area, why don't you try keeping Bruno on a shorter, tighter length of lead when you're entering or exiting your apartment!? That would help the situtation greatly. I also agree with Shana and Ronnie's posts. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Oh, really? He's usually pretty good in pet stores. I need a place to take him where he can be close,but not to close to other dogs,so I can teach him how to ignore them,and keep on walking.


What Smokey is trying to say, is that it's really easy for other owners not to watch their dog and have them run up on bruno. When going to pet stores, always have your eyes peeled and do not hesitate to tell the owner not to let their dogs come up to him. It's easy to have a set back if there is a scuffle or a negative experience around another dog.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm very alert at the pet stores...MoMo helped me with that actually,I was always on the look out for other dogs,if I had her there.

Good to know, it's ok to take him there. As for the shorter leash. Yes, I've been wanting to invest in one. But I have a hard time finding a store that carries them.

I have the long leash with the double handle...One closest to the dogs neck,so I usually hold onto that when I'm walking him past their door.

If you know of a site that sells them pretty cheap. Please let me know~


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> just the fact that you were "scared crapless"...makes me worry about your handling of bruno...you should always be secure and in charge...good luck


I feel like the reason you were "scared crapless" is you haven't gotten over the other incident with Momo. I would have been the same way. But after the first outing around other dogs you probably feel more at ease about your other dog being around other dogs now.

quote _I was already outside with Bruno. We had just gotten home with him from the store.(Sorry should have been more clear on that)
he couldn't have been crated,cause we hadn't even gotten inside yet.
but he was leashed_

The 2nd sentence in your thread clearly states that you had just got home and were getting your keys.

I don't feel you're a liability to the breed. You are learning just like any of the others on this site had to do when they first starting to own this breed. I think you handled the incident just fine. You had him on a leash and you controlled him. He didn't try lunging at them. He followed your commands. Job well done.

Just remember, everyone on this forum is here to help answer questions and share experiences that they have had with their dogs. We're not here to be bashing people or making them feel like they're stupid. I agree with Dueceaddicted and Indio Bully you have put yourself out there and you are learning from trial and error.

You don't have to prove anything to Elvisfink or any other person on this forum. You need to prove it to yourself you can do it. From the posts that I've read from you, you are trying to do everything within your powers to raise a happy and socialble dog. Hang in there.:woof::hug:


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I'm very alert at the pet stores...MoMo helped me with that actually,I was always on the look out for other dogs,if I had her there.
> 
> Good to know, it's ok to take him there. As for the shorter leash. Yes, I've been wanting to invest in one. But I have a hard time finding a store that carries them.
> 
> ...


When everyone is telling you something, and you keep replying with "yeahs.....buts.....what ifs....etc..." you may want to take a step back and think that maybe they know something you don't. You seem to have great intentions, but I think you really need to understand that pit bull ownership is really not the life of dog parks, pet smarts, and doggy meets. It would be asinine of me to tell you to get rid of your dog and stay away from this breed, and I would never do it. But I will say that I think you need to quit thinking you have an exception to the rule and start listening to what everyone is telling you. Good luck.

Conversely, the easier step would be to quit making posts/threads that worry people or get them worked up, then no one is to the wiser.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been told that Pet stores are ok,from several people on here(that I trust). I do NOT attend dog parks,or have off leash meet and greets with dogs I and Bruno do not know.

I never said I was an exception to the rule...I'm not sure where you got this info.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I just don't trust the whole pet store scene. Too many opportunities for my dog to fail.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I've been told that Pet stores are ok,from several people on here(that I trust). I do NOT attend dog parks,or have off leash meet and greets with dogs I and Bruno do not know.
> 
> I never said I was an exception to the rule...I'm not sure where you got this info.


I formed that opinion about how you navigate through the posts, how you navigated through mine was a good example. Just an observation. You keep on keeping on, it's not my butt or dog on the line. I'm hoping you never have an issue with him, I just play it safer and it's worked well for 28 years.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What I would have suggested is tell the neighbors to wait till you open your door then they could have walked by. That way there is no tense moment for you and you won;t have an accident. Your body language and anxiety goes right down the leash and can cause him to act out. Your neighbors can wait one minute while you get in the door and do the same courtesy for them.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes. I plan on doing that. I don't know why it didn't occur to me to do that in the first place.


----------

